# Handball team to unload containers



## dodo (1 May 2014)

I have tried locating a  specialized handball team to unload containers on a regular basic,  tried a few recruitment agencies but no luck, anyone know of any Dublin based ,
Thanks


----------



## mandelbrot (1 May 2014)

Huh?


----------



## ajapale (2 May 2014)

To "handball" is a colloquial term used in parts of the country to describe the activity of manouvering bulky items such as furniture by hand without the assistance of hoists or trolleys.


----------



## 110quests (2 May 2014)

dodo said:


> I have tried locating a  specialized handball team to unload containers on a regular basic,  tried a few recruitment agencies but no luck, anyone know of any Dublin based ,
> Thanks



Could you expand on CV requirements of (specialized handball team) . please ?  Handball is under the umbrella of the GAA  and I'm sure Liam O'Neill would be delighted to inform you as to which handball team has qualifications in unloading containers ! See, you don't need recruitment agencies .


----------



## vandriver (2 May 2014)

Handballing is a perfectly normal word in the logistics industry.No need for smart answers.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (2 May 2014)

I don't work in the logistics industry and have to say that I was completely mystified by the post last night.  I thought he had some weird plan to use fit sports people to help him move stuff.


----------



## Commercial (2 May 2014)

If you try CLS  recruitment, they might help. They specialise in labourers etc


----------



## mandelbrot (2 May 2014)

I genuinely thought that it was some kind of mad autocorrect error...


----------



## Brendan Burgess (2 May 2014)

I must say that  I would be very annoyed if someone invited me to a game of handball, and then said "See that truck. Unload it!" 

Brendan


----------



## ali (2 May 2014)

dodo said:


> I have tried locating a  specialized handball team to unload containers on a regular basic,  tried a few recruitment agencies but no luck, anyone know of any Dublin based ,
> Thanks



My brother is Operations Manager for an importer with several large warehouses on John Rogersons Quay in Dublin. He would regularly (fortnightly or monthly) require unloading of containers in this fashion and calls a very reliable guy who assembles a team to do the job. This is not their full time occupation and sometime the group makeup is different but the guy is always there in charge and they have never let him down. 

I can get his number if you want. Not sure if they have their own insurance or whether they come under the PL and EL insurance for the business they work for. I know my brother looked for a tax clearance cert from him at the start of the arrangement but no idea whether he charges VAT or gets paid through invoicing or what.

A.


----------



## vandriver (2 May 2014)

Any of your mates have burly teenagers looking for a few quid?


----------



## 110quests (2 May 2014)

vandriver said:


> Handballing is a perfectly normal word in the logistics industry.No need for smart answers.



Vandriver, I know the word handball only with regard to sport. We learn something new every day, which is good. I wasn't trying to be smart, just humorous !


----------



## Setanta12 (2 May 2014)

brendan burgess said:


> i must say that  i would be very annoyed if someone invited me to a game of handball, and then said "see that truck. Unload it!"
> 
> brendan



+10,000 =)


----------



## dodo (7 May 2014)

Sorry been away only back now,  it would be to handball aka remove cases of eg chicken from container onto pallets as when container comes from china they do not use pallets as they need to ship as much of the product as possible to save on cost, there would be on average 2000 cases which would in turn be about 35 pallets.  

Handball means no machine used just the bare hand


----------



## Sandals (8 May 2014)

....did u try pm id sent u previously....


----------



## Leo (8 May 2014)

Sandals said:


> ....did u try pm id sent u previously....



Please note recommendations via PM are not allowed.


----------



## Sandals (8 May 2014)

oh sorry, thought id be engaging in advertising by putting it up...its a courier company based in midlands.


----------

